# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Κυκλάδες [Πολικός, Αθηνά, Αδρίας - HMS Persian, Kyklades, Athina, Adrias, Policos]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Adrias_ in Greece

Adrias.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ του Ποταμιάνου είχε γράψει αρκετές σελίδες της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας, όμως τις περισσότερες με τα ονόματα ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ και ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.

Σαν ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ το είδαμε σε αυτή τη φωτο στην Τήνο και ο έσπερος είχε γράψει:




> Το αριστερά πλοίο είναι φίλοι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ και κατά κάποιον τρόπο πρώην αδελφό νομίζω με το δεξιά.


για να συμπληρώσει ο nautikos:




> Το πλοιο δεξια ειναι το *Μαχητης ( Μ-58 )* του ΠΝ. Ανηκε στην γνωστη κλαση κορβετων _Algerine_ και το προηγουμενο ονομα του ηταν *HMS Postillion (J296)*. Αλλα και το *Πολικος* ανηκε στην ιδια κλαση. Το προηγουμενο ονομα του ηταν *HMS Persian (J347)*, μετα τη μετασκευη του σε επιβατηγο πηρε το ονομα και *Κυκλαδες* και αργοτερα το ονομα *Πολικος*.


Για να μαζέψουμε λοιπόν τις πληροφορίες σε ένα θέμα:

Το 1943 παραδώθηκε από τα ναυπηγεία Redfern Construction Co. του Τορόντο στο Βρετανικό Π.Ν. το ναρκαλιευτικό ανοιχτής θαλάσσης τύπου AlgerineHMS Persian (J 347). 

Να και το σήμα του ως πολεμικό
persian bafg.jpg
Πηγή

Το 1948 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και το 1952; αγοράστηκε απο τον Ι.Τόγια. Μετασκευάστηκε, μετανομάστηκε ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ και ταξίδεψε απο Πειραιά προς Πάτρα-Σαμη-Ιθάκη-Κέρκυρα-Πρίντεζι. Σύντομα του έβαλαν νέες μηχανές ντίζελστο Αμβούργο και ταξίδεψε και προς τα Δωδεκάνησα. Εμφανίζεται βαμμένο γκρι; σε αυτή τη φωτο.
Το 1957 ο Τόγιας βγαίνει εκτός αγοράς και το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ πωλήται στη "Νέα Ηπειρωτική" του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου και μετανομάζεται ΑΔΡΙΑΣ και αργότερα ΑΘΗΝΑ, συνεχίζοντας στα ίδια δρομολόγια.
Το 1961 το αγοράζει ο Καβουνίδης και ως ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ταξιδεύει προς Δωδεκάνησα και Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Φούρνους-Σάμο. 
Το 1975 πηγαίνει για διάλυση. 

Ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ απέπλευσε λοιπόν...




> Ξαναγυρίζουμε στα *Ετήσια Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.*
> *"Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς κατά το έτος 1964"*
> 
> Και μια λεπτομέρεια από το πλοίο της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας όπου βλέπουμε τον *"Πολικό"* του Καβουνίδη, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.
> %D0%EB%EF%DF%EF.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you very much for this very detailed information

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice postcard of Kyklades

Kyklades.jpg




> Σαν ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ το είδαμε σε αυτή τη φωτο στην Τήνο 
> Το 1943 παραδώθηκε από τα ναυπηγεία Redfern Construction Co. του Τορόντο στο Βρετανικό Π.Ν. το ναρκαλιευτικό ανοιχτής θαλάσσης τύπου AlgerineHMS Persian (J 347). 
> Το 1961 το αγοράζει ο Καβουνίδης και ως ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ταξιδεύει προς Δωδεκάνησα και Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Φούρνους-Σάμο. 
> Το 1975 πηγαίνει για διάλυση.


Not only! Here is a _Polikos_ ad of August 11, 1963

19630811i Pol.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends

Great pictures of this vessel as Adrias and Kiklades but does anyone have any photos or brochures showing her as Polikos when she operated under Kavounides Lines?

Thanks and best regards, Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends
> 
> Great pictures of this vessel as Adrias and Kiklades but does anyone have any photos or brochures showing her as Polikos when she operated under Kavounides Lines?
> 
> Thanks and best regards, Henry.


Here she is when she was Persian (AM-334, the minesweeper) in the 1940s

Persian.jpg




> Laid down 8 October 1942 as *AM-334* by Toronto Shipbuilding, Ltd., Toronto, Ontario, Canada (Renamed Redfern Construction Company in August 1943); Launched 12 February 1943; Completed 12 November 1943, transferred to Great Britain and commissioned *HMS Persian (J 347)*; Returned to U.S. custody in December 1946. Fate unknown. 
> Displacement 850 t.; Length 225'; Beam 35' 6"; Draft 8' 6"; Speed 16.5 kts; Complement 85; Armament one 4" and eight 20mm mounts; Propulsion verticle triple expansion, reciprocating steam engine, two shafts.


Source: http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/02334.htm

Henry, I will look in my files for Polikos photos this weekend. I am traveling now

Thsi rare photo is of the *HMS Persian* after her insignia had been removed and she had traveled to Greece for refitting. She has no name and she will take the name *Kyklades* in a very little while. I believe it is from 1950


Kyklades 1950.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Hi Henry,

have a look at http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ED%DF%E4%E7%F2

I have upload there a old brochure from Kavounides, with Polikos travelling to Crete and Brindisi  :Wink: 




> Dear friends
> 
> Great pictures of this vessel as Adrias and Kiklades but does anyone have any photos or brochures showing her as Polikos when she operated under Kavounides Lines?
> 
> Thanks and best regards, Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Marcus but I was looking for an actual photo or picture of Polikos in Kavounides colours as I have'nt seen any.

Best regards Henry.

----------


## Appia_1978

Hi Henry,

ok, I misunderstood  :Wink: 
All the best




> Thanks Marcus but I was looking for an actual photo or picture of Polikos in Kavounides colours as I have'nt seen any.
> 
> Best regards Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

A photo of Polikos is available here, while her stern is just recognisable in her final lay up site here (far left).

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris, thanks I had seen this one but was looking for a better or clearer picture. I found the attached in one of my books but am hoping that Nicholas Peppas might have a better one. Best regards Henry.

scan0225.jpg

----------


## starce

Thanks for posting this fantastic picture

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aris, thanks I had seen this one but was looking for a better or clearer picture. I found the attached in one of my books but am hoping that Nicholas Peppas might have a better one. Best regards Henry.
> 
> scan0225.jpg



I am in Raleigh, NC without any files.  Please wait until Monday. There is something.  But your is very good as well

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Interior of _Kyklades_

Kyklades interrior.jpg

And one more photograph from the interior stairway. 
Both photos are from the archives of the Nautical Museum of MIT, Cambridge, MA

Kyklades int.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Nicholas for the interior photos
Best regards Henry

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Thanks Nicholas for the interior photos
> Best regards Henry


I knew _you_ were going to like them! Any news from Olympia?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas by now she must be half way to Port Said as she left Gib 2 days ago. Perhaps someone will take some photos before she reaches Alang and post them on one of the forums.
All the best Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

A beautiful postcard of CYCLADES was posted here.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Interior of _Kyklades_
> 
> Kyklades interrior.jpg


A nice photograph of _Kyklades. NICE SHIP!!!


_ kyklades.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ δεμένος πλάϊ στο ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και πίσω από ενα άλλο του Καβουνίδη (φαίνεται μόνο το φουγάρο του).

Κάτω φαίνονται τα φουγάρα των πλοίων του Τρίπου, του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΜΑΧΗ.

polik1.jpg
Πηγή: δελτία ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Polikos_. An original photograph attributed to Laurence Dunn from this week's UK Ebay. I have magnified the original photo with an associated loss of clarity.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, well done but if you look at page 2 of this thread you will see I had uploaded the same picture from a book some time ago.

Thanks and best regards
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, well done but if you look at page 2 of this thread you will see I had uploaded the same picture from a book some time ago.
> 
> Thanks and best regards
> Henry.


Oops!!  Mea culpa!  _Britanis_ informed us today about this Ebay seller with nice photos of Kavounides and Typaldos ships, so I copied 2-3 without checking previous appearances...

----------


## Ellinis

Διαφήμιση με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ να μπαίνει θριαμβευτικά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Το πλοίο επέστρεφε αφού είχε αλλάξει μηχανές σε ναυπηγεία της Γερμανίας (πρέπει να ήταν από τις πρώτες “μεταμοσχεύσεις” τις ακτοπλοΐας). 

Από όσο έχω διαβάσει ήταν το κόστος αυτών των εργασιών και η έλλειψη συνεργασίας του κράτους (όπως κατήγγειλε ο Τόγιας) που οδήγησαν την εταιρεία στη χρεωκοπία.

kyklades ad.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Αδριας...*στο λιμανι του Πειραια.  

_adrias.jpg_ 
_Φωτο Ηνωμενοι Φωτορεπορτερς_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε/Γ *Αδριας...*στο λιμανι του Πειραια.  
> 
> _adrias.jpg_ 
> _Φωτο Ηνωμενοι Φωτορεπορτερς_


Thank you Apollon for another great photo of _Adrias_ and thank you Ellinis for "discovering" the _Kyklades_ ad!

----------


## Appia_1978

Τι καταπληκτική ανακάλυψη είναι αυτή!!!




> Ε/Γ *Αδριας...*στο λιμανι του Πειραια. 
> 
> _adrias.jpg_ 
> _Φωτο Ηνωμενοι Φωτορεπορτερς_

----------


## Ellinis

Από το βιβλίο "Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα, 1900-2000" του ναυπηγού κ.Φιλίππου, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του κλιμακοστάσιου του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.

Όχι και άσχημα για πρωην πολεμικό, ετσι δεν είναι;

kyklades inside.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κυκλαδες* στις 6 Ιουλιου 1952
Schedule of *Kyklades* on July 6, 1952

19520706  Kyklades.jpg

Το *Κυκλαδες* στις 14 Ιουνιου 1953

19530614 Kyklades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Polikos_ was always a fast and reliable ship. Although not very big, she was doing some of the more important routes in the early 1960s. They included Crete and Corfu-Brindisi. Here are two schedules from August 11, the first one in 1962, the second in 1963!

19620811d Kav.jpg19630811e Kav Phil.jpg

Στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 1960, τα πλοια του _Καβουνιδη_ το ειχαν ριξει σε αγονες γραμμες. 

Εδω το *Πολικος* του δινει να καταλαβει. Αλλα και το *Αικατερινη* δεν παει πισω! 26 Μαρτιου 1967

19670326 Adonis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μο αρέσει στις παλαιές διαφημίσεις των δρομολογίων την εποχή εκείνη λόγω έλλειψης οδικής υποδομής πολλά καράβια έπιαναν σε λιμάνια τα οποία έπαψαν να έχουν εμπορική χρήση εδώ αι πολλές δεκαετίες όπως το Κόρθι ¶νδρου, Μαραθόκαμπος Σάμου, Μούδρος Λήμνου, Οία Σαντορίνης, κλπ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μο αρέσει στις παλαιές διαφημίσεις των δρομολογίων την εποχή εκείνη λόγω έλλειψης οδικής υποδομής πολλά καράβια έπιαναν σε λιμάνια τα οποία έπαψαν να έχουν εμπορική χρήση εδώ αι πολλές δεκαετίες όπως το Κόρθι ¶νδρου, Μαραθόκαμπος Σάμου, Μούδρος Λήμνου, Οία Σαντορίνης, κλπ





> Αυτά ήταν ταξίδια ...!!!


Και εγω μενω καταπληκτος απο ολα τα λιμανια οπου πιανανε τα πλοια μας πριν και αμεσως μετα τον πολεμο. Φυσικα, εχω φτιαξει ενα ειδικο θεμα γι' αυτο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76677  Ισως το εχετε δει ηδη. Σιγα, σιγα θα προσθεσω καμμια 60ρια μικρα λιμανια, οταν βρω καιρο!

Επι τη ευκαιρια, τα σχολια ολων σας με ευχαριστουν και με κανουν να συνεχιζω να προσθετω οχι μονο φωτογραφιες και καρτ ποσταλ, αλλα −ιδιατερα− τα παλια δρομολογια...  Μας κανουν να καταλαβουμε πως ζουσαν οι γονεις μας και οι παππουδες μας, αλλα επισης ποσο εχει αλλαξει η Ελλαδα στα τελευταια τριαντα χρονια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

18 Μαρτιου 1958. Το τελος της εταιρειας Τογια οπως την ξεραμε...

19580318 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ του Ποταμιάνου είχε γράψει αρκετές σελίδες της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας, όμως τις περισσότερες με τα ονόματα ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ και ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.
> ..............
> 
> Το 1957 ο Τόγιας βγαίνει εκτός αγοράς και το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ πωλήται στη "Νέα Ηπειρωτική" του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου και μετανομάζεται ΑΔΡΙΑΣ και αργότερα ΑΘΗΝΑ, συνεχίζοντας στα ίδια δρομολόγια.
> Το 1961 το αγοράζει ο Καβουνίδης και ως ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ταξιδεύει προς Δωδεκάνησα και Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Φούρνους-Σάμο. Το 1975 πηγαίνει για διάλυση.


 
Μια μαλλον σπανια αγγελια (η πρωτη που εχω δει) του πλοιου με το ονομα _Αθηνα_!!! 25 Οκτωβριου 1961! Μια και ειναι με αλλα πλοια του Καβουνιδη, υποθετω οτι ειχε ηδη αγορασθει απο την εταιρεια Καβουνιδη αλλα δεν ειχε αλλαξει στο τελικο του ονομα

A very rare advertisement of the ship, now with the name *Athena* (like the Greek goddess Athena). First time that I see such ad. From October 25, 1961. As she is mentioned with two other Kavounides ships (Philippos and Aekaterini) I assume she had been bought by them but they had not changed her name yet.

19610525 Filip Athina Aekat.jpg

Και προσεξτε κατι αλλο στο δρομολογιο της. Κατ' ευθειαν απο το Αργοστολι στο Brindisi!!! Tο 1961!

Και αλλες πεντε παλιες αγγελιες του _Αθηνα._
31 Μαρτιου, 12 Μαιου, 19 Μαιου, 24 Μαιου και 9 Αυγουστου 1961
Το 1962, το πλοιο εμφανιζεται με το ονομα *Πολικος*

19610331 Athena.jpg19610512 Athena.jpg19610519 Athena.jpg19610524 Athena.jpg19610809 Athena.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κεκος Μιχαλιτσης, πλοιαρχος του Πολικου...  και της Ευβοιας (1903!) και της Ασπασιας Σταυρουδη (1921)*

Ωραιοτατο αρθρο για τον πλοιαρχο του *Πολικου*, κυριον Κεκο Μαχαιριωτη (1885-; ).  Ημερομηνια 14 Αυγουστου 1966

19660814 Polikos1.jpg
19660814 Polikos2.jpg
19660814 Polikos3.jpg


Πλοιαρχος επισης στο _Ασπασια Σταυρουδη_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68130

Εγραψα για το ναυαγιο που περιγραφει ο Κεκος Μαχαιριωτης εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...59&postcount=6



> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Nicholas Peppas  
> Aspasia Stavroudi was built as El Callao by Ramage & Ferguson in Leith, Scotland in 1885. She had 1,323 tons. Under British flag she did the route New York to West Indies for the Walker Donald Co in 1892-94.
> ..........
> She was sold to the Emm. Stavroudis and N. Filines company in 1920 and named Aspasia Stavroudi. She caught fire and sank in 1921.
> 
> Here is a cut-out from January 14, 1921 with the return of her crew after the fire


19210114 Aspasia Stavroudi.jpg

Μιλαει για το *Ευβοια* του _Τζων_ που παρουσιασθηκε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...05@postcount=5
Λεει οτι ηταν πλοιαρχος του το 1903... Θα ηταν 18 ετων τοτε!

Τελος μιλαει για το πως ταξιδεψε τον *Θεοδωρο Δηλιγιαννη* σαν πρωθυπουργο....  Για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν, ο Δηλιγιαννης γεννηθηκε το 1826 στα Λαγκαδια και πεθανε το 1905!!!

Ο καπετανιος αυτος ειχε τρομερη ιστορια!

----------


## Ellinis

Από τους θαλασσόλυκους της ακτοπλοϊας, που ταξίδευαν (καλώς ή κακώς) μέχρι που τους έβγαζαν -μέχρι και υποβασταζόμενους- από τα καράβια. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Πολικος* οπως δημοσιευθηκαν στην _Καθημερινη_ την εβδομαδα της 23ης Νοεμβριου 1963

19631123 Kav.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To E/Γ *Κυκλαδες*..._σε παλαια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ_ _της_ _Jon Toyas_ _Navigation._

kyklades.jpg

_και το πισω μερος της καρτποσταλ με τα δρομολογια του πλοιου_
kyklades01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KYKLADES της ατμπολοιας ιωαννου τογια.Φυλαδιο που ειχα βρει σε παλαιοπωλιο της μυτηληνης το 1990


5-2-2010 (6).jpg


Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON & gtogias

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο το φυλλαδιο και οι εικονες απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου και το καταστρωμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετικά σπάνιο και ταυτόχρονα πανέμορφο... Ευχαριστούμε!

Μου αρέσει και η "νεοτεριστική" εκδοχή της Ατμοπλοϊα Τόγια: John Toyas Navigation!

----------


## gtogias

> KYKLADES της ατμπολοιας ιωαννου τογια.Φυλαδιο που ειχα βρει σε παλαιοπωλιο της μυτηληνης το 1990
> 
> 
> 5-2-2010 (6).jpg
> 
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON & gtogias


Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο Ben Bruce για την αφιέρωση και πιο πολύ για την δημοσίευση αυτού του πολύ όμορφου (και αλλιώτικου) διαφημιστικού φυλλαδίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε/Γ *Αδριας...*στο λιμανι του Πειραια.  
> 
> _adrias.jpg_ 
> _Φωτο Ηνωμενοι Φωτορεπορτερς_


Μια απο τις λιγες ειδησεις για τον *Αδρια*, 6 Ιανουαριου 1960


19600106 Adrias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ, δεν ήμουν προσεκτικός στην πρώτη ανάγνωση... 
> Πάντως η φορεσιά του πλοίου επί Ηπειρωτικής του έδεινε "πόντους".


Ενδιαφερον αρθρο απο τις 30 Σεπτεμβριου 1958. Ο _Αδρί__ας_ θα εκανε την γραμμη Οτραντο-Κερκυρας. Δεν νομιζω οτι εγινε ποτε....  Η γραμμη μαλλον ηταν Βρινδησιο−Κερκυρα

19580930 Adrias.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια εικόνα άλλης εποχής, το κουβερτομένο κατάστρωμα του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ με τη σχεδία ακουμπησμένη στο φουγάρο. 
Αντε τώρα να φανταστεί κανείς οτι αυτό το καράβι ήταν κάποτε ναρκαλλιευτικό... απίθανη μετασκευή!

kyklades3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κυκλαδες  18/7/1956

19560718 Kyklades.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ως Πολικός μεταξύ των άλλων πήγαινε και στη Χίο. Αλλά με τι δρομολόγιο. Πειραιά μέσω Σάμου-Ικαρίας-Μυκόνου-Τήνου και Σύρου. Διάρκεια ταξιδιού μόλις 23 ωρίτσες.

Όλα αυτά από την εφημερίδα "Νέα Χίος" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου:

1965 Νέα Χίος.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σαν *Κυκλαδες* απο τις 12 Ιουνιου 1953

19530604 Kyklades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κυκλαδες* σπουδη 1958

Cyclades, etude 1958

Kyklades 1958.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία Νικόλα. Πίσω του ο Παντελής και δεξιά κάποιο από τα τρία Ιταλικά αδελφά του Νομικού. Αριστερά του το Μαριλένα του Λαγά?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και αριστερα στην φωτογραφια το Ελενα του Λαγα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Πολικος_  στην Πατρα στις 2 Μαρτιου 1965 

19650302 Polikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και ως ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ το πλοίο δεν είχε φωτογραφηθεί ιδιαίτερα, ας δούμε άλλη μια πόζα του. Το καράβι είχε την ατυχία να δει δυο από τους τρεις ιδιοκτήτες που γνώρισε, να τερματίζουν την ακτοπλοϊκή τους δράση.
Τόσο την εταιρία του Ιωάννη Τόγια όσο και την Ατμοπλοϊα Καβουνίδη.

Από το βιβλίο _The world's passenger ships_.

Polikos WPS.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mιας και ως ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ το πλοίο δεν είχε φωτογραφηθεί ιδιαίτερα, ας δούμε άλλη μια πόζα του. Το καράβι είχε την ατυχία να δει δυο από τους τρεις ιδιοκτήτες που γνώρισε, να τερματίζουν την ακτοπλοϊκή τους δράση.
> Τόσο την εταιρία του Ιωάννη Τόγια όσο και την Ατμοπλοϊα Καβουνίδη.
> 
> Από το βιβλίο _The world's passenger ships_.
> 
> Polikos WPS.jpg


Nομίζω ¶ρη ότι το καράβι διαλύθηκε πριν σταματήσει η εταιρία Καβουνίδη την ακτοπλοϊκή της δράση, τουλάχιστον με τον ¶δωνη (και ίσως τον Έσπερο?).

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ διαλύθηκε το 1974-75 στο Πέραμα. Νομίζω οτι τότε σταμάτησε να ταξιδεύει και το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ που παροπλίστηκε. Το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ επίσης πρέπει να ταξίδεψε ως ακτοπλοϊκό μέχρι και το '74.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αδωνις εκτελουσε Ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια στο Αιγαιο μεχρι τον Μαρτιο του 1975 απο τον Μαιο του 1975 δραστηριοποιηθηκε στην Αδριατικη εχοντας ροτα Πατρα-Κερκυρα-Μπριντεζι εως τον Σεπτεμβριο του ιδιου ετους οποτε   απεσυρθη οριστικα απο την Ακτοπλοια και μετετραπη σε Κρουαζιεροπλοιο._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το όμορφο πλοίο σε μια έγχρωμη καρτ ποστάλ στο Brindisi με τα χρώματα της Νέας Ηπειρωτικής, έστω και μισοκρυμμένο από τα δέντρα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82931


Νομιζω οτι προκειται περι αυτης της φωτογραφιας. Παρουσιασθηκε ξανα στο www.delcampe.net αυτη την εβδομαδα.

Brindisi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To KYKΛΑΔΕΣ με τη γκρι φορεσιά που έβαλε μετά τον εκσυγχρονισμό του με μηχανές ντίζελ στη Γερμανία. Ένας εκσυγχρονισμός που κρίθηκε απαραίτητος μετά την είσοδο των τεσσάρων ιταλικών αδελφών στην ακτοπλοϊα. Για να χρηματοδοτήσει τις εργασίες ο  Ιωάννης Τόγιας κατέφυγε σε δάνειο από τράπεζα. Όμως σύντομα αντιμετώπισε  πολλά προβλήματα με τους εκπροσώπους που η δανείστρια τράπεζα επέβαλε στη διοίκηση της εταιρίας του.

kyklades t.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Δύο ακόμη φωτ/φίες του PERSIAN J 347  (Τη μία έχει δημοσιεύσει και ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας σε μικρότερο μέγεθος αν δε κάνω λάθος)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/Persian%20J347-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20P/slides/Persian%20J347-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1958 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...594&thid=12213

Εδω μερικα ωραιοτατα πλανα του *Αδρια* (στο 1:59 μεχρι 2:01)

02.jpg04.jpg

*Αδριας, Ελλη Τογια. Φρυνη, Παντελης*

All.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το όμορφο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη σε φωτογραφία μιας άλλης εποχής. 
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

polikos 2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το όμορφο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη σε φωτογραφία μιας άλλης εποχής. 
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.
> 
> polikos 2.jpg


Την εποχή που άνθρωποι, εμπορεύματα και ζώα στιβαζόντουσαν στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα και τους εξωτερικούς διαδρόμους σε καράβια μεγέθους μικρότερου από τα σημερινά της Αίγινας για να πάνε στα νησιά που το ατελείωτο ταξίδι, ιδίως με καιρούς, ήταν περιπέτεια και απαιτούσε μεγάλη καρτερικότητα μέχρι να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου. Αθάνατες εποχές.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To KYKΛΑΔΕΣ με τη γκρι φορεσιά που έβαλε μετά τον εκσυγχρονισμό του με μηχανές ντίζελ στη Γερμανία. Ένας εκσυγχρονισμός που κρίθηκε απαραίτητος μετά την είσοδο των τεσσάρων ιταλικών αδελφών στην ακτοπλοϊα. Για να χρηματοδοτήσει τις εργασίες ο  Ιωάννης Τόγιας κατέφυγε σε δάνειο από τράπεζα. Όμως σύντομα αντιμετώπισε  πολλά προβλήματα με τους εκπροσώπους που η δανείστρια τράπεζα επέβαλε στη διοίκηση της εταιρίας του.
> 
> kyklades t.jpg



Η μετασκευη του *Κυκλαδες* εγινε το 1954. Εδω μια ανακοινωση της Ατμοπλοιας Ιωαννης Τογιας απο τις 14 Οκτωβριου 1954 που παρουσιαζει το καινουριο μεγαλοπρεπες *Κυκλαδες*. 


19541014 Kyklades.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ έφτασε στο Stulken Werft το Μάρτιο του 1954 και ήταν προγραμματισμένο να επιστρέψει έγκαιρα για να προλάβει τη θερινή σεζόν.
Όμως η μη έγκαιρη εκταμίευση του δανείου από τη τράπεζα, καθυστέρησε τις εργασίες με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να επιστρέψει τον Οκτώβριο. 

Παρόλα αυτά η επιστροφή του ήταν μια αφορμή για να "ξαναλανσαριστεί" στο επιβατικό κοινό, εξού και η σχετική διαφήμιση που είχα ανεβάσει και παλιότερα.

Δυστυχώς ανάμεσα στους όρους που επέβαλε η δανείστρια τράπεζα ήταν ο ουσιαστικός έλεγχος της από "δικούς της" ανθρώπους οι οποίοι αποδείχτηκαν κατώτεροι των περιστάσιων οδηγώντας την στη χρεωκοπία.

----------


## πανούλης

Και κάτι από τους θησαυρούς του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου που μου θύμισε ο καλός φίλος Ellinis : Το Ε/Γ *"Αδρίας*" της Νέας Ηπειρωτικής του Π. Ποταμιάνου, σε ένα ταξίδι στην Κέρκυρα μέσα από τα πλάνα της ταινίας του Χρήστου Αποστόλου "_Σταχτοπούτα_" (1960) με τους Κάκια Αναλυτή, Ανδρέα Μπάρκουλη κ.α. :







Η σκηνή του ταξιδιού διαρκεί βέβαια περισσότερο και εκτός από τα εξωτερικά, υπάρχουν πολλά πλάνα επάνω στο πλοίο, στο σαλόνι και στη γέφυρα. Επειδή όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποια σαφής ένδειξη της ταυτότητάς του και επειδή είναι γνωστή η επιπολαιότητα των κινηματογραφιστών ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά τα μέσα συγκοινωνίας προτίμησα να ξεχωρίσω τα εξωτερικά πλάνα.
Ολόκληρη εδώ η σκηνή με το *ταξίδι στην Κέρκυρα* , στο οποίο μας υποδέχεται μουσικά το Τρίο Γκρέκο. Επαφίεται στους έμπειρους γνώστες καραβολάτρες να διαπιστώσουν αν πράγματι τα πλάνα πάνω στο πλοίο είναι από τον "*Αδρία*".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστούμε τον φίλο Πανούλη γιά αυτές τις σκηνές που πρέπει να είναι οι μόνες στις οποίες πρωταγωνιστεί το πλοίο.
Επίσης οι mods να διορθώσουν τον τόνο στο όνομα του πλοίου δλδ Αδρίας κ όχι Αδριάς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και κάτι από τους θησαυρούς του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου που μου θύμισε ο καλός φίλος Ellinis : Το Ε/Γ *"Αδρίας*" της Νέας Ηπειρωτικής του Π. Ποταμιάνου, σε ένα ταξίδι στην Κέρκυρα μέσα από τα πλάνα της ταινίας του Χρήστου Αποστόλου "_Σταχτοπούτα_" (1960) με τους Κάκια Αναλυτή, Ανδρέα Μπάρκουλη κ.α. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η σκηνή του ταξιδιού διαρκεί βέβαια περισσότερο και εκτός από τα εξωτερικά, υπάρχουν πολλά πλάνα επάνω στο πλοίο, στο σαλόνι και στη γέφυρα. Επειδή όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποια σαφής ένδειξη της ταυτότητάς του και επειδή είναι γνωστή η επιπολαιότητα των κινηματογραφιστών ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά τα μέσα συγκοινωνίας προτίμησα να ξεχωρίσω τα εξωτερικά πλάνα.
> Ολόκληρη εδώ η σκηνή με το *ταξίδι στην Κέρκυρα* , στο οποίο μας υποδέχεται μουσικά το Τρίο Γκρέκο. Επαφίεται στους έμπειρους γνώστες καραβολάτρες να διαπιστώσουν αν πράγματι τα πλάνα πάνω στο πλοίο είναι από τον "*Αδρία*".


Πραγματι η ταινια _Σταχτοπουτα_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-LCqp9uX7M δειχνει παρα πολλες σκηνες του *Αδρίας*. Πραγματι οι εσωτερικες σκηνες ειναι του ιδιου πλοιου. Η ταινια Σταχτοπουτα ηταν μια απο τις επιτυχιες της Κακιας Αναλυτη. Στην ταινια αυτη ειχε τρεις ζαν πρεμιε, τονα Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη, τον Κωστα Κακαβα και τον .. Νικο Ξανθοπουλο.  Η μουσικη ηταν του περιφημου Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ (με εξαιρετα τραγουδια ιδιως για την γυναικα του την Μαιρη Λω). Εδω ομως τα τραγουδια ειναι μαλλον περιστασιακα (το Τριο Γκρεκο και η Ναντια Κωνσταντοπουλου -στην εποχη πριν γινει η συζυγος του Τακη Μωρακη- δεν ειναι στις καλες τους). Αλλα η Νανα Μουσχουρη δινει μια καλη ερμηνεια του βασικου τραγουδιου του εργου "Αν ημουνα πριγκιπισσα εγω" (αρχιζοντας απο το 1¨15¨30). Στο πιανο ο Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ, αν και δεν εμφανιζεται στην ταινια.  Επισης αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε τον Θαναση Βεγγο να χορευει καρσιλαμα με τα μπουζουκια του Θοδωρου Δερβενιωτη.

Επισης κοιταχτε στο 1¨11¨05 τα μικρα Dacota της Ολυμπιακης που πετουσαν στην Κερκυρα και αλλες εσωτερικες πτησεις τοτε.



Adrias1.jpgAdrias2.jpg

----------


## πανούλης

Νά'σαι καλά Nichola, σημαντική η πληροφορία για τις σκηνές στο εσωτερικό του _Αδρίας_. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ellinis

O ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη σε λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου. Το πλοίο πήρε το όνομα του αστεριού, ένα όνομα που είχε δωθεί στο μεσοπόλεμο σε αυτό το ακτοπλοϊκό του Αγγελάτου. Το προπολεμικό ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ πέρασε αργότερα στην εταιρία Μαρκέτου που έδωσε το όνομα ενός ακόμη αστεριού σε ένα προπολεμικό της πλοίο, το ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ. Μετά τον πόλεμο η εταιρία Μαρκέτου δεν δραστηριοποιήθηκε ξανά και ο Καβουνίδης έδωσε σε  πλοία του τα ονόματα των δυο αστεριών αλλά και του Σείριου και των αστερισμών Κενταύρου και Ωρίωνα. 

POLIKOS.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ο Καβουνίδης έδωσε σε πλοία του τα ονόματα των δυο αστεριών αλλά και του Σείριου και των αστερισμών Κενταύρου και Ωρίωνα.


 Όπως επίσης ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ κ CONSTELLATION που είναι κ αυτά σχετικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ποζάρει στου Τζελέπη παρέα με το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ. Η μετασκευή της "ταπεινής" ναρκοθέτιδας σε ακτοπλοϊκό έδωσε άλλη χάρη στο μικρό σκάφος. Όσο για τη μετασκευή του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ, εκεί ο ναυπηγός έδωσε τα ρέστα του!!

polikos - marilena.jpg
πηγή: Historical S/S Society

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο ellinis που δειχνει και την ταξη μεγεθους αφου ο εκει ντοκος 15 χρονια μετα δεχοταν ενα μονο,διπλασιο σχεδον, βαπορι για της κυκλαδες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ποζάρει στου Τζελέπη παρέα με το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ. Η μετασκευή της "ταπεινής" ναρκοθέτιδας σε ακτοπλοϊκό έδωσε άλλη χάρη στο μικρό σκάφος. Όσο για τη μετασκευή του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ, εκεί ο ναυπηγός έδωσε τα ρέστα του!!
> 
> polikos - marilena.jpg
> πηγή: Historical S/S Society


 To ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ήταν ναρκαλιευτικό στόλου :Fat: . Όσο γιά το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ...,το πρώτο μου καράβι στο μακρυνό 1961 :Fat:  :Pride: .

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία με το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ στον Πειραιά του 1958, αρχή ενός ταξιδιού μέχρι το Πρίντεζι.

adrias 1958.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Εδώ* πρέπει να βλέπουμε τον Αδρία στο στενό της Κέρκυρας το Μάιο του 1959 από τη συλογή του Nick Dewolf.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Εδώ* πρέπει να βλέπουμε τον Αδρία στο στενό της Κέρκυρας το Μάιο του 1959 από τη συλογή του Nick Dewolf.


Τι απιθανη φωτογραφια!

Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To πλοιο *Κυκλαδες* του Ιωαννου Τογια. Μεσα 1950.

Kyklades.jpg

*Κυκλαδες* σε δρομολογια... 
ΒΗΜΑ, 27/7/1950
19500727 Kyklades Despoina BHMA.jpg

Προοδος Χιου  12/11/1954
19541112 Kyklades Proodos Xiou.jpg

Σαμιακον Βημα 31/12/1954
19541231 Kyklades Samiakon Vima.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο ακόμη πόζες του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, αυτή τη φορά με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ σε δεύτερο πλάνο άρα η φωτογραφία είναι μεταξύ 1961-1966.

polikos - aegeon.jpg

POLIKOS - AIGAION.jpg
πηγή: Historical S/S Society

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αδρίας* στο Βρινδήσιο μάλλον το 1958,

----------


## Ellinis

ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ και ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στου Τζελέπη κάπου αρχές-μέσα δεκαετίας εξήντα...

POLIKOS MARILENA _02.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο απο δυο εντελως <ελληνικοποιημενα> πλοια που τιποτα δεν θυμιζει τις αρχικες τους μορφες

----------


## Ellinis

Eνα slide της αμερικανίδας φωτογράφου Elva Hunting μας δείχνει το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ του Ποταμιάνου τον Ιούλιο του 1960, να περιμένει τη σειρά του; στον Ισθμο της Κορίνθου. 

adrias.jpg adrias (2).jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο οχι μονο για το πλοιο αλλα και για το οτι απο το φοντο πισω λοιπουν τα διυλυστηρια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το (δευτερο) *Αδρίας* απο το https://www.flickr.com/photos/dboo/6...bnbtXn-bAQWDX/

1.jpg

Απο την _Φωνη της Κεφαλονιας_, 2/8/1958.
19580802 Adrias Fwnh ths Kefalonias.jpg

Απο την _Προοδο Χιου_, 21/2/1959 και 28/3/1960
19590221 Adrias Proodos Xiou.jpg19600328 Adrias Proodos Xiou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ με φόντο την προκυμαία της Μυτιλήνης και με μεγάλη σημαία στον ιστό... λόγω κάποιας γιορτής άραγε;  :Uncomfortableness: 

kyklades1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στου Τζελέπη και δίπλα του μια μπάριζα με βαρέλια. 
kyklades.jpg

Στην πλώρη βλέπουμε στιβαγμένα κοφίνια, κασέλες.
kyklades det.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ* στην εφημεριδα _Αλλαγη_ του Ηρακλειου.  22 Ιανουαριου 1963.

19630122 Polikos  Allagh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ αρόδο στο Λουτράκι σε μια όμορφη φωτογραφία που είχε δημοσιεύσει το περιοδικό "Αργώ" πριν είκοσι χρόνια.

kyklades - argo.jpg

----------


## esperos

> To ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ αρόδο στο Λουτράκι σε μια όμορφη φωτογραφία που είχε δημοσιεύσει το περιοδικό "Αργώ" πριν είκοσι χρόνια.
> 
> kyklades - argo.jpg


Μάλλον λάθος το ''δηζελόπλοιον'' στην λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον λάθος το ''δηζελόπλοιον'' στην λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας.


Σωστά αφού τα Αlgerine είχαν είτε παλινδρομικές είτε τουρμπίνες.
Μάλλον θα είχε γίνει η μετατροπή σε ντήζελ επί Τόγια αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι παλαιότερη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ* πηγαινε παντου!  25/7/1956 στην "_Φωνη  του Αιγαιου_" της Μυτιληνης.

19560725 Κυκλαδες Φωνη του Αιγαιου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ -στο Αργοστόλι αν δεν κάνω λάθος - που ανέβηκε σε ομάδα του facebook

kyklades fb.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ως θέμα σε μια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία

policos.jpg
πηγή ebay

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ως θέμα σε μια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία
> 
> policos.jpg
> πηγή ebay


Διακρίνεται κ ένας από τους γνωστούς πάγκους εκδοτήρια που υπήρχαν παλιά.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ υπ'ατμόν με μια πλώρη - μάλλον Algerine σε ρόλο ευκαιρίας του Π.Ν. 

cyxlades.jpg cyxlCades.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ υπ'ατμόν με μια πλώρη - μάλλον Algerine σε ρόλο ευκαιρίας του Π.Ν. 
> 
> cyxlades.jpg cyxlCades.jpg


Μάλλον Α/Τ τύπου Hunt.Ισως η χρονολογία της φωτό θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## Maiandros

Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία την βρήκα σε σελίδα του facebook σε δημόσια προβολή όπου βλέπουμε το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ πρυμνοδετημένο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας βαμμένο γκρι και με τις καινούργιες του ντηζελομηχανές που φόρεσε προκειμένου να ανταπεξέλθει στα νέα δεδομένα που έφεραν τα φρεσκοφερμένα τότε από την Ιταλία τετράδυμα ,ένα εκ των οποίων,ίσως το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, είναι πλευρισμένο πίσω του.Φαίνονται σημαιοστολισμένα,ίσως να είναι του Αγίου Νικολάου ή κάποια άλλη γιορτή

76730110_2530183273726460_644450861988184064_o.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά το βαπόρι δεν έχουμε,ούτε έχω δει μιά φωτό ως ΑΘΗΝΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Γιά το βαπόρι δεν έχουμε,ούτε έχω δει μιά φωτό ως ΑΘΗΝΑ.


Δύσκολα βάζεις... δέκα μήνες κράτησε το όνομα ΑΘΗΝΑ. Τον Γενάρη του 1961 το πλοίο περιήλθε στην Εθνική Τράπεζα που το έθεσε υπό τη διαχείριση του Καβουνίδη και τότε πήρε το όνομα ΑΘΗΝΑ. Τον Νοέμβριο του ίδιου έτους μετονομάστηκε ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.

----------


## Maiandros

Τελικά τα δύο ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ,αυτό του θέματος και το άλλο των αδελφών Αγαπητού άλλαξαν αρκετά ονόματα στην καριέρα τους...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή λήψη του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ εν πλω, από το φακό του φωτογράφου Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου, με ολίγον βινιετάρισμα για ατμόσφαιρα...

Σάρωση_20201003.jpg

----------


## tzilivak

Απο καταχωρηση εφημεριδας τελη του 1950...


155154375_2167621213369033_5925859740816128796_n.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μήπως αυτό αφορά το προηγούμενο Αδρίας;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως αυτό αφορά το προηγούμενο Αδρίας;


K εγώ δάσκαλε αυτό σκέπτομαι...

----------


## tzilivak

> Μήπως αυτό αφορά το προηγούμενο Αδρίας;


Νια το ειδα μετα οτι ειναι απο τον αλλο τον αδικοχαμενο Αδρία ,μα δεν μπορουσα να την σβησω δεν βρισκω το κουμπι!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη πόζα του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ στο Καψάλι των Κυθήρων. 

polikos at kapsali - katsoulis dimitris FB.jpg
πηγή

----------

